
Hacker Challenge: Can advances in image enhancement help identify this driver? - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-35472617
======
CarolineW
We've seen it in so many criminal investigation TV shows, and so much Science
Fiction:

    
    
        Isolate section F3
            and enhance.
    

Well, here's a real world, real life case. Some driver appears to have
deliberately run into a cyclist and driven away.

Can you help identify them?

~~~
Gys
Exactly, that is all science 'fiction'. Its not possible to add data that was
not there before.

~~~
gus_massa
I think that most of the users here (including the OP) understand the
difference. But sometimes there is some information in the video. For an
unrelated success case, you can read the reconstruction of the video of the
first spacex "landing" [http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/06/recovering-
falcon-9-o...](http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/06/recovering-
falcon-9-ocean-landing-video-done/) Another case was the reconstruction of
Pluto surface using images of the Hubble in 2010:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/pluto-20100...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/pluto-20100204.html)

In this video the resolution is good, the problem is that there is a big
reflection over the windshield that covers completely the driver. Perhaps if
you can subtract the reflections and take an average between all the frames of
the video you could get something.

I'm not very optimistic. I'll be happy if it's possible to count how many
passengers were in the car. Tall/Short. Fat/Thin. But I guess it will not be
possible to get facial details.

[Somewhat unrelated: A few years ago, I analyzed videos to track particles
with a resolution on 1/10th of a pixel. It was easier because the particles
were round, so you only need to guess where they are. But obviously it was not
possible to see if they have a smile face painted on them.]

